# anouther new guy



## xstevex59 (Jul 4, 2014)

hello everyone, i have been looking around here for a couple weeks now, tryin to plan my first cycle didnt have a clue and still dont know much, but i do know im not thinking about an all oral cycle anymore (thanks), i am 54 years old 5-7 195lbs approx 20% body fat, these days being 54 i still train hard but the fat dont burn and the muscle dont build like it use to so im ready place an order for my first cycle, this is what im thinking any advice would be greatly appreciated, testosterone cypionat 250mg x2 for 10 weeks, 40mg t-bol for 4 weeks, .5mg arimidex for 14 weeks  and 50mg of clomid for week 12,13 and 14....thanks


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 4, 2014)

You are 54 years old you plannin on having more kids?  If not I would just blast and cruise if I were you.  If you are dead set on coming off and running pct I would run HCG once or twice a week throughout the cycle.   

.5 arimidex ED or EOD or E3D?  If this is your first cycle don't automatically assume you need to take arimidex every day.  Bodies handle estrogen differently.  If you have good health care dialing in your estrogen is key to having a good cycle.  Low estro will reak havoc on your joints and strength.


----------



## xstevex59 (Jul 5, 2014)

thanks for the reply raysd21, yes i was planning on the .5 of arimidex to play that by ear and not take it till i fill like i need it and the probably start at E3D, and im not planning on having any more kids i might have to give the blast and cruise method some serious thought....thanks again


----------



## ROID (Jul 5, 2014)

Please visit Anything Goes forum. 

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mansir39 (Jul 5, 2014)

Welcome xsteve ..


----------



## brazey (Jul 5, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jul 5, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## bar_belle (Jul 5, 2014)

Welcome, young man


----------



## ebfitness (Jul 6, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## The Commissioner (Jul 7, 2014)

Welcome! Lots of knowledgable people on the boards!


----------



## xstevex59 (Jul 7, 2014)

thanks everyone


----------



## h-as.pharma (Jul 8, 2014)

Welcome to IMF!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 11, 2014)

Welcome


----------

